# 1993 Klein Adroit "Tinker Juarez Replica"



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Drums roll please...here's the *1993 Klein Adroit Team Storm* built as a *Tinker Juarez Race Replica*! 

The Goal:



















The Outcome:




























This bike is built up with the same stuff that Tinker used in 1993 in his team race bike. Even the chain is Sachs ATB! The best part is that the wheels are the original wheels of Tinker! I got them with a little help from Tinker himself! :thumbsup: They even have the UCI inspection number 332 straight from the '93 Worlds! How cool is that! 

The frame itself is quite odd beast - #OX11920206 is not a normal production number as the frame size (19" ?) is replaced with a letter O. 
The unique thing is that it has double bottle cage installation points on the bottom of the downtube - I've never seen another Klein have holes like this. But you cannot install normal M4 bolts into them for the threads are smaller, maybe for M3 bolts...
Also the paintjob is quite rare because this one has the old Klein logos on it and the scheme is different to the Storms with '94 logos. As you can see the colors wary and the headtube is not "clouded". Carsten says this one is a team-only paintjob that was never offered to the public. If any of you happen to have knowledge about these first Storm bikes, please share with me (us)...




























Now where can I find a *Leader Gara Pro* helmet so that I could get it painted like the Tinker's lid and match it with the bike and similar jersey ?!?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Great attention to detail. I hope your grew your hair out and ride with rocks in your back back to complete the effect 

I was wondering about the pink on the frame - the other Storms I've seen were gray.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nice work. Tinker's a nice guy. Especially hookin you up with his old wheels. Pretty cool.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Outstanding!*

BP, the grey would be on the NightStorm, this is TeamStorm.

As alluded to, this one is an actual team frame as well with slightly different paint and logos from the TeamStorm that was available as a paint option.

Archangel, those jerseys show up on eBay from time to time. They usually go pretty cheap compared to some of the Storm jerseys.

Great find on the frame and and excelent job on the replica!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

bushpig said:


> I hope your grew your hair out and ride with rocks in your back back to complete the effect


I would really like to see that!

Awesome bike, congrats for that!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Kai, that thing is absolutely fantastic!

Congrats on your build. Bonus points for the number plate and double bonus points for landing Tinker's actual wheelset!

What did Tink say about your efforts?

One of the cooler Kleins I've seen.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Very nice attention to detail. For the perfect attention to detail, you will have to rip out the chamois in your shorts prior to your first ride to be just like Tinker.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wicked cool!

That couldn't have been cheap to do!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words guys! 

Actually I already have the Storm jersey (too bad it's the newer model) but I need the Leader helmet... Of course a race jersey would be nice as well.









Unfortunately (or luckily) I don't have that kind of hair and being a Scandinavian, my skin is quite a bit paler as well.
I also noticed a big mistake in the build - the chain is not in the BIG ring as Tinker always rode! Gotta change that soon...

I haven't sent these pics to Tinker yet but plan to do so during the Easter holiday. When I sent him e-mail about my project, Tinker only hinted me about the wheels and gave the address of the owner (Vic Armijo, I think he a member of the MTBR forums as well).


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Very nice attention to detail. For the perfect attention to detail, you will have to rip out the chamois in your shorts prior to your first ride to be just like Tinker.


maybe we shouldnt talk about why he removed his chamois in this thread. 

and yes, for all future pictures, it should be on the big ring. what a hammerhead that guy was. Thanks for the memories. :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I was racing Junior at a race Tinker caned everyone at. He was so fast the promoters didn't have a chance to properly mark the course in time - I guess for the Pros it changed between laps or something. Ross Shafer was hanging out at the race causing havoc as well since he was drinking a lot of beer and the race was held in a dry city.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It would also appear that you need a couple 'PowerBar' and 'Ringle' decals...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I was racing Junior at a race Tinker caned everyone at. He was so fast the promoters didn't have a chance to properly mark the course in time - I guess for the Pros it changed between laps or something. Ross Shafer was hanging out at the race causing havoc as well since he was drinking a lot of beer and the race was held in a dry city.


hey, I beat Tinker once. It was a drag race to the singletrack about 100 yards from the start of a 1991 CA state race. After that downhill singletrack he passed me and disappeared.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> hey, I beat Tinker once. It was a drag race to the singletrack about 100 yards from the start of a 1991 CA state race. After that downhill singletrack he passed me and disappeared.


So Tinker isn't a fast DH'er?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

When I started getting into VRC, I remember thinking "if someone could replicate Tinker's Teamstorm, they'd be a legend."

Congrads. That is awesome. One of the most important VRC builds I've seen.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice waterbottle.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> It would also appear that you need a couple 'PowerBar' and 'Ringle' decals...


Actually I do have Ringle & ATI decals, but would need JT, PowerBar, Sachs and Leader stickers. Even if I had them all, I still might not apply them for that would mean hiding the beautiful clouds & lightnings...


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> Nice waterbottle.


You think?  Thanks for that buddy...


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

Absolutely sick. I love it. One of my favorite vintage builds ever. Nice job.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Fast enough*



Rumpfy said:


> So Tinker isn't a fast DH'er?


I dont know. I know he's got some skills coming from a BMX background but I never saw him push the speed envelope, surprisingly. Even at events like the Roostmaster he didnt show much panache. Im sure he's faster than the average XC specialist.

Johnny O Mara was kinda similar. Being a National Supercross Champion you'd think he'd race DH and be a star, but he just stuck to XC. He was very smooth though on the bike.

I think Tinker deserves his own thread. I loved seeing him mash that big ring everywhere. Great style.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Really nicely done. That one should do well in the bike of the year competition!

I don't have the helmet but I do have a pair of those Sidi's that I got off eBay a number of years back for $cheap. Unfortunately I have worn them a few times here in the mud


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

A great bike :thumbsup:

Since you seem to like going to the max, here you get the detailwork to be done next if you're getting bored  
Pedals, rims, fork...


----------



## Vitorzip (May 25, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic!

That was a hard job to get done, but it looks great, Kai.

I always said that if i decided to have and build a Klein, my first choice would be a Tinker´s replica. You just prooved it´s possible and it looks awesome... drool...


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn! you make me regret that I let go this beauty,,,,

Congrats on the project!


----------



## Rubi13 (Jul 28, 2007)

Great build-up.....:thumbsup:


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Sick!!!!!


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

badbushido said:


> A great bike :thumbsup:
> 
> Since you seem to like going to the max, here you get the detailwork to be done next if you're getting bored
> Pedals, rims, fork...


That photo is from the early season and actually you have used a photo from my own Photobucket library  
I do already have those pedals, the rims (wheels) are the exact ones in the photo and I also have the original Mag fork. But I think that the build is more nicer with the SL/Ti fork legs and onZa barends.

Thanks for the kind words to everyone!


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Please note, all you potential Klein owner/builders....

THE BIKE HAS KNOBBY TIRES ON IT!!!

IT IS POSSIBLE!!!

Nice one, Kai. You have built a Klein I actually like! That's a BIG deal!



rb


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

richieb said:


> Please note, all you potential Klein owner/builders....
> 
> THE BIKE HAS KNOBBY TIRES ON IT!!!
> 
> ...


Seriously. You know its good when it makes you want to _own_ a Klein!


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

*So, if anybody ...*

... wants to build the next 'Tinker replica', I can provide them with the helmet.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Where´s that photo comig... never seen before?

Archangels Storm:
http://www.oldklein.com/kleinit/AdroitStorm.htm


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

*Wherewhenwhatsoever*

Park City (UT) World Cup, summer of 1991.

Malcolm Fearon behind the camera - for Germany's 'sportrad' magazine.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks!

That´s great picture!

You have that kind of helmet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

great result Kai, congrats and thanks for sharing!

the other Adroit with the painted fork is a different bike, medium frame size.

just thought i'd show that pic here too, i just love it. Martin took it when he met Tink. would be cool if he'd sign your frame too.

Carsten


----------



## Guslo (Aug 28, 2006)

Awesome bike!!! Great!

ciao!!


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*I have a leader helmet*

I have a leader gara pro helmet but it is a gt splatter paint job, blue and red or something. I think is was to celelbrate some title that julie furtado won. Are these becoming hard to find, seems like there would be a lot around.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Some of you may have seen these pics on other forums but I forgot to show you guys these...

I managed to acquire the proper outfit the match my Tinker replica Klein.
The custom painted Leader Gara Pro helmet is 1 of 5 painted in Klein factory. 
2 of the helmets went to Tinker, 2 to Sara Ellis and then there was one surplus painted for a Klein employee. I got my helmet from this employee with a help from Thilo.
Jez from Retrobike forum helped me out with the Klein shorts. Also found SIDI shoes and 1993 Klein Race Team jersey from eBay. 
Basically I would need 1993 Klein gloves (haven't seen 'em anywhere, not even '93 catalog) and JT shades now (and a big black wig).


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I admire the dedication!

You look kinda dorky, however...i'd display the jerseys w/ the bike rather than wear 'em.

Great work, though! Have you contacted Tinker?

EDIT: I noticed you got your wheels from Tinker. Has he seen the final product?


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Slimpee said:


> I admire the dedication!
> 
> You look kinda dorky, however...i'd display the jerseys w/ the bike rather than wear 'em.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know...I look ridiculous... When I buy a bigger home, I'll put the bike on wall and buy a dummy mannequin to which I'll put the Klein clothes on...

I sent the pics to Tinker but didn't get any answers. Probably he's busy with his racing schedule and he got wed again a while ago too. I also asked him to include some of his photos from the Klein days on his homepage photo gallery but I think he'll probably stick to Cannondale photos...:sad:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Archangel said:


> I sent the pics to Tinker but didn't get any answers. Probably he's busy with his racing schedule


Or terrified and hiding from you.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Archangel said:


> and buy a dummy mannequin to which I'll put the Klein clothes on...


Please tell me you're kidding about that. If not, that's just reeeeeaaalllllyyy creepy...

I think you can get frames to display stuff like that. Or take it to a custom framing place and they'll work with you. Maybe a nice acrylic display case for the helmet, shades, etc.

Please no mannequins. Tinker would NOT approve...:madmax:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So I should cancel my order for the life size sho220 mannequin?


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

sho220 said:


> Please tell me you're kidding about that. If not, that's just reeeeeaaalllllyyy creepy...
> 
> I think you can get frames to display stuff like that. Or take it to a custom framing place and they'll work with you. Maybe a nice acrylic display case for the helmet, shades, etc.
> 
> Please no mannequins. Tinker would NOT approve...:madmax:


Actually I didn't but maybe a clear acrylic frame could be a better choice. I just thought that the clothes & other gear would look good on a mannequin...but maybe it's not a good idea then


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Archangel said:


> I just thought that the clothes & other gear would look good on a mannequin...but maybe it's not a good idea then


I used to work in a department store. Mannequins are very hard to dress. My boss gave me some good advice, "Never kneel in front of a mannequin."


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> So I should cancel my order for the life size sho220 mannequin?


Why would you want a mannequin of an old, fat, gray haired guy who drinks too much beer???


----------

